# Hanging a brisket for smoking



## boisblancboy (Sep 3, 2016)

Hey guys I have a smaller vertical Masterbuilt two door gas smoker. Love the thing but because of the dimensions there would be no way to get a average sized brisket to fit laying on the rack. Is there any reason why I couldn't hang it or is that a bad idea?  Any tips would be appreciated. 

Brandon


----------



## jcbigler (Sep 3, 2016)

I would think that, by the time it hit the desired tenderness, around 200 degrees, that the weight of the brisket would pull itself off the hanging hook. 

Cut it along the seem where the point starts on top of the flat and smoke it in two pieces. 

Or cut the point off completely and make burnt ends out of it.


----------



## fwismoker (Sep 3, 2016)

You can get away with it and not lose it if it's hung properly...meaning laddering your hooks so that the weight pulling on the meat is spread out.

I'd ladder two sets of three hooks at minimum.


----------



## lancep (Sep 3, 2016)

That's how they're cooked on a PBC so I'm sure you could make something work. You might look at how folks hang it on the PBC. Laddering makes perfect sense. 

Lance


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 3, 2016)

Bacon hangers staggered.   2 on one side (top and bottom) and one on the other side (middle).  

Or, get really creative with butchers twine.


----------



## boisblancboy (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks fellas. While waiting for some advice I did some reading and looks like folding the thinner end over can be a good way to. The advantage of it is that now both ends are closer in thickness for a more even cook. But also since the meat shrinks while cooking it may fit about half way through the process.


----------

